# FreeBSD 7.0 / Port update process with error



## puzor (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello!

my server run with 7.0-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p11.

i maked a update script with the following commands:

```
portsnap fetch update
portupgrade -aP
portsclean -C
```

at some weeks i get strange messages like this


```
[Updating the portsdb <format:bdb_btree> in /usr/ports ... - 20333 port entries                                                                              found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........                                                                             6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........11000.........                                                                             12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.....                                                                             ....18000.........19000.........20000... ..... done]
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 157 packages found (                                                                             -1 +0) (...) done]
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 158 packages found (                                                                             -0 +1) . done]
** Ignoring the package, which is older than what is installed (2.2.11_5)
** Command failed [exit code 2]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090622-26719-1b8fl6m-0 env                                                             UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=apache-2.2.11_5 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.2.11_5 make FETCH_BEFOR                                                            E_ARGS=-q
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Could not find the latest version (0.5.13)
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 157 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done                                                            ]
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 158 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
** Could not find the latest version (1.2.1_1,1)
** Command failed [exit code 2]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090622-26719-y5j1r5-0 env                                                             UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=libX11-1.2.1,1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.2.1,1 make FETCH_BEFORE_A                                                            RGS=-q
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Could not find the latest version (1.6.0.07.02_4)
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090622-26719-183tq95-0 env                                                             UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_2 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.6.0.07.02_2 ma                                                            ke FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-q
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Could not find the latest version (1.6.0.07.02_5)
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090622-26719-1gudwwj-0 env                                                             UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.6.0.07.02_3 ma                                                            ke FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-q
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
-> UPDATE PORTS [OK]
-> CLEAN PORTS
Cleaning out /usr/ports/*/*/work...
Delete /usr/ports/x11/libX11/work
done.
```

i don't understand this messages.

can anybody help with words and deeds?

greeting


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2009)

It looks like your pkg.db and/or ports.db may be screwed up. Try running a pkgdb -uF.


----------



## puzor (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey!

thank you for your answer! i'm running pkgdb -uF and it help me a little bit  now, i got this messages:


```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Mon Jun 22 11:46:53 CEST 2009 to Mon Jun 22 14:12:04 CEST 2009.
Fetching 3 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 1 patches. done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 0 new ports or files... done.
Removing old files and directories... done.
Extracting new files:
/usr/ports/devel/lua-sysctl/
Building new INDEX files... done.
-> UPDATE PORTSTREE [OK]
-> UPDATE PORTS
[Updating the portsdb <format:bdb_btree> in /usr/ports ... - 20334 port entries                                                                              ...6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........11000......                                                                             0.........18000.........19000.........20000... ..... done]
** Could not find the latest version (1.6.0.07.02_4)
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090622-86                                                                             2_2 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.6.0.07.02_2 make FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-q
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Could not find the latest version (1.6.0.07.02_5)
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090622-86                                                                             _3 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.6.0.07.02_3 make FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-q
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Ignoring the package, which is older than what is installed (2.2.11_5)
** Command failed [exit code 2]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090622-86                                                                             E_PORT_VER=2.2.11_5 make FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-q
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
```

which packages is ignored? i see only 


```
** Ignoring the package, which is older than what is installed 
(2.2.11_5)
```

but no package name?

i think it is java, but i don't know.. can i get the package name who create this message?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 23, 2009)

```
grep 11_5 /var/db/pkg/* [ | lookat ]
```
  #you might want /lookat/


----------



## puzor (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey!

thanks for the answers!

pkgdb -uF solved my problem.

only java create some errors, but my main request is solved.

thx,

puzor


----------

